
Yet again, Google tricked into serving scam Amazon ads - dahdum
http://www.zdnet.com/article/scammers-tricked-google-into-posting-amazon-scam-ads/
======
dahdum
Posting because despite Google saying they've fixed it, I just experienced the
exact thing just now on a search containing the word [amazon]. It was a
different ad title / copy entirely.

They redirect selectively, either by chance or cookie I'm not sure.

